# Can't get plug ins to work on my Intel based iMAC



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

I just got my first MAC less than two weeks ago and I have been in love with it until now. I did as instructed and checked off the box to run in Rosetta mode or something like that and I installed the shockwave player and it still doesn't work. I have had to use my Windows PC to do my homework.  because I can't use the flash cards to study. 

Also, I prefer Camino browser. Does it support plugins?

If the answer to both of these problems is no, do you have any idea when this will be resolved?

Thanks,

Sylvia


----------



## srwebtech (Dec 2, 2003)

Is there anyone reading this who can help? I would surely appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Sylvia


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Navigate to:

_Macintosh HD ~> Library ~> Internet Plug-ins
_
and delete the _Quicktime Plugin.webplugin_.

When you have done that you should reboot your Mac and let me know if this works for you.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Serge_N_Gin said:


> Navigate to:
> 
> _Macintosh HD ~> Library ~> Internet Plug-ins
> _
> ...


Going to Preferences -> Quicktime -> Advanced -> MIME Settings -> Miscellaneous file formats and deselecting Flash media should do the same thing without messing up other MIME settings.


----------

